# Wart removal



## vmounce (Aug 20, 2010)

i REALLY WOULD APPRECIATE A CODER'S INPUT.  For the verruca on the foot I am having a conflict.  I believe 17110 would be the correct code for the ASC.  The doctor's office thinks 17000.  They said they have always use 17000.  But I think they have an old pediatry book.  I looked back in a 2005 Cpt coding book and it was 17000, but has changed to 17110 since then.

Thanks again,
Vickie Mounce    

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:   
1.	Verruca on the left foot.
2.	Paronychia of right hallux nail. 

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES:  
1.	Verruca on the left foot.
2.	Paronychia of right hallux nail. 

PROCEDURE:  
1.	Excision of verrucous mass, left foot.
2.	Removal of right hallux nail.

INDICATION: Conservative care has failed to alleviate the patient's painful foot deformities of verruca and paronychia.

OPERATIVE PROCEDURE:  The procedure was explained in detail. The risks and complications were explained in detail to the patient's mother.  No guarantees were given. The patient was taken to the OR and placed in the supine position premedicated by the Department of Anesthesia using general sedation.  The left and right feet were prepped and draped in the normal sterile fashion.  Verruca were identified on the left plantar foot and excised with a 15-blade and cauterized.  The area was then dressed with Gelfoam and sterile Betadine dressings.  Removal of the right hallux nail was performed and Betadine and sterile dressings were then applied.   The patient tolerated the procedure and anesthesia well without complication.  Postoperative instructions were given to the patient's mother.  The patient will follow up in one week.


----------



## transplant (Aug 20, 2010)

17000, 17100 are for destruction, but the physician says "excised" which wouldn't fall under either of those two codes, but rather an excision of benign lesion.


----------

